# Schizophrenia Society of Ontario Scholarship Program



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 5, 2013)

*Schizophrenia Society of Ontario Scholarship Applications*

The Schizophrenia Society of Ontario is pleased to announce the 11th year of its scholarship program! 

Please find attached our 2013 Application Package. If you know of anyone who may be eligible to receive one of our scholarships please feel free to forward this information.

Also, visit About The Scholarship Program for more information.

If you have any questions please don?t hesitate to contact me.

*Kayla Nicholls *
*Scholarship Program Coordinator *
*knicholls@schizophrenia.on.ca or 416-449-6830 x.229*


----------

